# My EV project: Toyota MR-2



## Yagi-san (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi to all,

I am at the begging (at total) with EV car. My donor car would be a Toyota MR-2 mkII or mkIII. The weight of the car (with petrol engine) is 1179kg! The EV would be for a daily use (not every day), for a job trip I use electric scooter (3km one way). I live in Europe.




*Your skill level with auto mechanics and fabrication*
None. I would give it to be done to a company which is doing that or to a friend, who build his own car wit Harley-Davidson engine.
*The range you are hoping to get (how many miles/charge)*
Minimum 200km, prefer around 300km
*What level of performance you are hoping to get*
0-100 (60mph) under 5s (closer to 4s) and Vmax. 140-160mph. On Highway, cruising speed is 85mph to 100mph !
*How much money you are willing to put into your project*
Bill Gates is not my sponsor, so as less as possible for my wishes
*What parts you've already considered, if any.*I would use a Li-Ion or even better a Li-Poly(Kokam) batteries. I was thinking about 62kWh (360V 200Ah).
Now, the bigger problem is motor. I was looking for 11" Kostov Alpha, 11" Netgain Warp (don't know a regular or HV). I don't even know if I would rich my goals with that motors or not.....would need maybe two motors or not!? That are all DC motors, right? I reed, that DC motors are not top choose for winter areas? Is that true? Because I live in area with hard winters condition on the street (a lot of salt and sand during the winter time on the roads)?
A charger for my project I was thinking something strong enough, something like WarP-Drive PulsaR Power (24kW AC / 150kW DC)or anything in that level?
A controller; I like Zilla Z2Kor maybe, maybe a Shiva (too expensive for daily car-not a dragster). If I would take a Netgain motor, than maybe a WarP Drive Industrial 400V/1000A + Performance Cooling Kit??
For BMS I am open for your opinion, also for DC-DC conv. and other stuff!


I don't need a car, capable of Vmax. 60mph and range of 40mi ! In that case I rather keep my petrol engine car!
Maybe my plans are little bit too high, but I know you would understand me on that forum!


Best regards, Yagi-san


P.S. I am sorry for my English. If the topic is in wrong place, please remove it! Thank you!


----------



## GuySmily (May 11, 2012)

Greetings, from a mk3 MR2 owner!

I'm not doing a conversion myself (any time soon, anyway), but it sounds like motor size is an issue. Here are some threads that you might find helpful:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/planning-mr2-sypder-conversion-57224.html
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/2001-mr2-spyder-e-v-build-73275.html

And some inspiration:
http://www.evalbum.com/4003
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIAV18WOBgs


----------



## Yagi-san (Jan 2, 2013)

@GuySmily: thank you, for that really helpful post/reply !

As I read it, the motor size is the issue, but probably more for mk3. I prefer more mk2 model of MR-2, which I guess is a little bit bigger in motor area (or I am wrong)?!
So, the 11" DC motor wouldn't fitt in MR-2? With 9" I am not sure, I would get the power I wish to get.
About the batteries, I know that for 62kWh, is around +400lbs. and aprox. +30.000 USD !

Regards, Yagi


----------



## marc02228 (Jan 15, 2011)

Yagi-san said:


> @GuySmily: thank you, for that really helpful post/reply !
> 
> As I read it, the motor size is the issue, but probably more for mk3. I prefer more mk2 model of MR-2, which I guess is a little bit bigger in motor area (or I am wrong)?!
> So, the 11" DC motor wouldn't fitt in MR-2? With 9" I am not sure, I would get the power I wish to get.
> ...


62kWh will be around 600kg, that would be more than 3 times 400lbs.
I don't think that such a huge pack would fit into the MR-2.
But it would be really interesting to see, maybe it will fit somehow.
But I don't think it will drive well.


----------



## Yagi-san (Jan 2, 2013)

True. My mistake.... I mean 400kg (that's closer to 600lbs)!

I think that big pack wouldn't fit, if does (like you say) it would decrease performance ! 

If things are stiying the same, I'll stand-off from my project for a few years....till the batteries improve!

P.S. what about EOS batteries. Does anybody know anything? Because, for around 70kWh, the price is aprox. 14.000 USD !

The batteries are the only issue, that stops me from project (for now)!
Maybe I could solve that with range extender (but not with trailer behind the car, it is not an option for me).
I found a perfect R-E but it's not possible to buy it at the moment: http://www.engineair.com.au/

It's light, strong, small.....it would be perfect solution! Than I could use less batteries for a range around 300km !

Cheers, Yagi


----------



## Tomaj (Oct 3, 2011)

You have probably seen this page....
http://www.ad-pecjak.si/ECO/Bolt_SLO.htm



Verjetno si ze pregledal spletno stran od g. Pecjaka. Organizira tudi delavnice na temo elektricnih vozil.

Pozdrav iz Gorenjske


----------



## Yagi-san (Jan 2, 2013)

Tomaj said:


> You have probably seen this page....
> http://www.ad-pecjak.si/ECO/Bolt_SLO.htm
> 
> 
> ...


Pozdravljen Tomaj,

Pečjakovo spletno stran sem že pregledal.....od avtomobilov, do gorsko pohodniških blogov (skratk vse).
Bil sem celo z njim na kontaktu preko pošte. Sej, vbistvu je meni več ali manj jasno katere komponente bi uporabil. Trenutno se srečujem z največjim problemom in sicer z baterijami....teža in kapaciteta le-teh !Potem pa še ali DC ali AC motor, kateri bi zagotovili moja pričakovanja ! Predvsem je problem domet.... !

Ti imaš kakšno elektro vozilo ?


Lp, Yagi


----------



## kchiangusa (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi Yagi-san,

I converted a 1986 generation I MR2 almost 2 years ago. Here are the specs:
0-60: 10-15s (i need to do a better job of measuring this)
top speed 85 mph
range: 70-90 miles.

Take a look if you'd like to get some ideas.
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/cars/379
http://mr2ev.com


----------



## Yagi-san (Jan 2, 2013)

kchiangusa said:


> Hi Yagi-san,
> 
> I converted a 1986 generation I MR2 almost 2 years ago. Here are the specs:
> 0-60: 10-15s (i need to do a better job of measuring this)
> ...



Tnx mate !


Cheers, Yagi-san


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Yagi-san said:


> @GuySmily: thank you, for that really helpful post/reply !
> 
> As I read it, the motor size is the issue, but probably more for mk3. I prefer more mk2 model of MR-2, which I guess is a little bit bigger in motor area (or I am wrong)?!
> So, the 11" DC motor wouldn't fitt in MR-2? With 9" I am not sure, I would get the power I wish to get.
> ...


When I was playing with converting a mk2 I tried a 12" motor. It was too big and there was no room for the drive shaft CV joint.
An 11" motor might just fit but you will have to find one to measure accurately. 
Motor length is also an issue as you will need enough clearance to get it past the engine mounting if you lower it in from the top. Again, my 12" motor was too long even to fit in the engine bay.

By the time I got an 11" motor the project had died out.

Here is the link to my abandoned thread, it might be useful.
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34774


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

The Mk2 Mr2 isn't a very large car, so you may have to cut out space to house all the cells. The cells that seem to have the most consistent track record on the forums are the Calb(Sky Energy) cells and now they have come out with upgraded cells called Calb_CA cells (grey in color vs. older blue color)

They have been tested by EVTV.ME to provide a reliable 10C discharge. At 10C the cells sagged form 3.3V to 2.8V.

Range depends on efficiency, if we say your completed conversion gets 300wh/mile that means you need 36kwh worth of energy for 120 miles range (200km), 180 miles range (300km) would require 54kwh of energy.

The Netgain WarpDrive and Zill2KEHV can accept 400Vmax, so that is the charged voltage, 400V/3.5V per cell = 114 cells in series, if you choose CalbCA100AH cells, that would mean 37.6kwh or 125mile range @ 300wh/mile average. 114 * 7.5lbs ea = 855lbs, $14,250 if each cell is 125$

The Warpdrive max output 1400A, Zilla2KEHV 2000A.

If you used dual Warp-9 motors belted together one on top of the other, it should fit just fine in the engine bay....I would get a custom v8 rear axle put in and run the motors direct drive.

You would attach the motors in series with the controller so each motor receives 1/2 voltage and full amperage. So in this case each motor receives 188V and 1000A or 1400A or 2000A, whichever controller you choose. Keep in mind you will keep you cells at 10C max discharge, but the motors can be set to whatever max the controller can output. However keep in mind the 2000A will only be available up to 50% duty cycle due to the batteries only outputting 1000A.

Warp-9's can produce ~270ftlbs of torque from 1000A so ~540fltbs of torque from two motors from 0-rpm launch! If you are running direct drive you should launch with more torque since you are losing the torque multiplication of multiple higher gear ratios....If you use 1400A the torque would be closer to ~750ftlbs, an with 2000A it would be closer to 1000fltbs...

It is entirely possible to obtain 0-60 is 4 second range with that much torque available, you will need to gear the car correctly and get some very wide sticky tires though!!!

CalbCA100AH batteries= $14,000
2 X Warp9 motors = $4,000
1400A/2000A controller = $5,000
Strong Rear Axle? = $2000
Motor mounts/stack = $1000
Charger = $2000
Misc/Others = $2000
*Total $30,000*


----------



## Yagi-san (Jan 2, 2013)

Bowser330, thank you on that post ! I like it!


----------



## jeffcoat (Apr 16, 2012)

Our MKII MR2 uses 48 100ah CALB cells (previously had lead acid, then Thunderskys), and there would probably be room for double that capacity if you pack them creatively. We cut out the bottom of the trunk to install a box below the trunk floor, and then two boxes in the front. Ours does not perform as well as what you are looking for, but I believe the car makes a nice conversion. We use a WArP 9 motor and it barely fits with the transaxle in place, so that is something to consider

You can see pictures of our latest cell install here.


----------



## Yagi-san (Jan 2, 2013)

I have one more question: how is about to use a mono or dual Warp 9 DC motor on Torsen C differential and 6 speed manual gearbox? Keep a gearbox or custom made it, without gearbox. Waht about Torsen C diff? Is there too many looses!

Tnx for reply !

P.S. Bowser330: where did you found a CALB CA100Ah for 125USD? I found in EU only CALB CA 180Ah for 266 USD!


Regards, Yagi-san


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Yagi-san said:


> I have one more question: how is about to use a mono or dual Warp 9 DC motor on Torsen C differential and 6 speed manual gearbox? Keep a gearbox or custom made it, without gearbox. Waht about Torsen C diff? Is there too many looses!
> 
> Tnx for reply !
> 
> ...


Sent you a PM


----------

